# Cannondale 'recreation" bikes



## ruer (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been looking for either a older used Cdale road bike for exercise and trips to the gym. I came across a Road Warrior (1000) and it looked promising online. Anyone know anything about these? I also don't see them in the 09 lineup, have they been replaced or are they similar to the new Quick line of bikes? Any info appreciated.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have an '06 Road Warrior 500. The Road Warrior was discontinued. The Quick seems to be the "replacement."

The big thing to note in the Road Warrior lineup, there were two frames: Road Warrior and Road Warrior Optimo. The regular RW frame is more mountain bike like (at least with respect to geometry and the Optimo frame leaned more towards a comfort road bike. At some point (2007???) the RW 800 and RW 1000 were the only two that had the Optimo frame. My '06 RW 500 has the Optimo frame. 

https://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/CUSA/model-6HR1Y.html


I like the original set up originally but I can't leave it well enough alone. I converted mine from a triple to a double crank (105), barcons, ultegra FD & RD, Tompson seatpost and stem; Shimano Tiagra brake levers and Nitto Moustache bar. I also have a Brooks B-17 Narrow. 

Frame is stiff and study (I'm a clyde at 200+ lbs) and dare I say, comfortable. Furthest I'd ridden was 40 miles and it wasn't harsh. I've found it sturdy at speeds around 28 mph...not enough hills here to go faster. It's not jarring. I run Conti Gatorskins (700x25) at 100 psi no problems.


----------



## ruer (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, I found a shop with a 08 Road Warrior 2 leftover. For $800, do you think its worth it. I'd be using this bike for mainly riding for excercise and for my 10 mile round trip commutes to the gym.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8HR2.html


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

The RW 2 has the non-Optimo frame...nothing wrong with it, its just different. My bike originally came as a Tiagra triple with the 12-26 gears, I had zero problem with it...like I said, I just wanted a double.

IIRC, the RW 800 was about $1000, the RW 1000 was about $1150 +/-. My RW 500 (in '06) was $800 (got mine for $700). I think its an okay price (given the 20% discount over retail. My LBS just sold an 07 RW 800 today for $800 (double with Ultegra) for $800. I never had a problem with Tiagra, tuned, it was great, and didn't need that much maintenance.

For me, my intent was to do between 10-15 miles when I bought my bike and it works great in that respect and then some. I really like my bike.

Have you taken a test ride? It is a flat bar (and it is true) the lack of hand positions can get your hands tired. 10 miles isn't so bad....20-30 miles and you'll notice it. The bar ends will help. Before you buy it, are you sure you don't want a true road bike?


----------



## ruer (Jun 3, 2008)

The salesman at the LBS mentioned the RW 2 would be a better fit for me as it would react better to curbs and streets as compared to the RW1. I assume that's partially because they only have a RW 2 in stock. I haven't ridden it yet, they are transferring it to a store closer to me to test ride. 

In the back of my mind though, I think I would rather have a straight road bike. I also like the idea of finding one used on CL or eBay. I currently have a Mercier Kilo Fixed gear bike that I've used to get to the gym, but the lack of gears on my somewhat hilly commute is killing me. 

I'm leaning back to my original thought of searching for a good used deal, sticking with a Cdale. What should I be looking for or avoiding in a older Cannondale? 

Would the 2.8 or 3.0 series be a good bike to start with? Or the R800, 500 etc. Im not sure what those numbers even mean, or if the quality improves with the higher numbers or vice versa.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry, been off line.

The RW2 has 700x28, I run a 700x25 on my RW500...one size down. I have 32 spoke wheels vs. 24 spoke wheels on the 08 RW 500 (found my old catalog.)

If you are looking for a road bike, have a look at the CAAD 7, CAAD 8, CAAD 9, and Synapse. My buddy has a CAAD 9 - 6 (Tiagra triple) and likes it. Six 13 are neat bikes, too but I think they'd be in the neighborhood of $1000 or more.


----------

